# Installing cross ties?



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Our cross ties are attached to a beam. But you don't want to tie directly to it. If the horse panics over anything, they can do damage both to the structure or themselves. I tie a double loop of hay-type twine and attach the cross tie to that. If there is trouble, the twine will break, not the structure or horse. Even panic snaps are not better, although I have them on tne ties, too. Things happen too fast and hard to react quickly enough.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> Our cross ties are attached to a beam. But you don't wan qwertyt to tie directly to it. If the horse panics over anything, they can do damage both to the structure or themselves. I tie a double loop of hay-type twine and attach the cross tie to that. If there is trouble, the twine will break, not the structure or horse. Even panic snaps are not better, although I have them on tne ties, too. Things happen too fast and hard to react quickly enough.


That's a great idea! I will definitely use baling twine to attach the cross ties.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I have seen many places where the twine is holding the chain (90% of the cross ties I've seen are chain) and connecting it to the wall, to me it really doesnt seem safe at all. If the horse spooks and breaks the twine, good hes free he wont flip over or anything, but now you have a possibly loose panicked horse with 5 foot+ ropes/chains on either side! A much safer alternitive is to tie the twine between the clip which attaches to the halter, and the chain, this way if the horse does spook, there wont be anything hanging or dragging.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Our cross ties are baling twine.  Easy to replace if needed!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't use chain, but flat nylon with panic snaps. If they break loose, the nylon doesn't spook them very much. I have never seen a horse freak when they break loose. They are usually just relieved to have the pressure off.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Wallaby said:


> That's a great idea! I will definitely use baling twine to attach the cross ties.


I actually use tie blocker rings on my cross ties.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I know I'm a little late in adding, but thought I'd mention that cross ties should be above the horses withers- I don't think there's any upper height limit so long as the straps reach with enough slack for the horse to hold his head normally as you mentioned.


----------

